# Deer being slautered ?



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

YD had asked on another thread how many deer can be harvested in Ohio. I told him that in some areas you can take up to 9 doe only one can be a buck. Even in areas where there is only a limited deer herd you can take 3.

The deer herd in my oppionion is being affected by that high of a limit, I used to see alot more deer. In the woods behind the house I could just walk out about any evening and see deer. Maybe not several every time but a couple for sure...now I have yet to see one out of my blind all day long. I know there are a couple I have seen tracks...but that is about it.

From what I have heard the insurance companies lobbied to have in place higher limits to help control deer accidents. The hunters liked it because they thought they could fill their freezers and some did. However the herd cannot with stand continued pounding.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have heard that in some areas the number of deer related accidents are unbelievably high. I would hope that state wildlife managers would not be swayed by the insurance lobby but would do what is right for the game animals. I do believe that some suburban areas are infested with deer who eat non native vegetation planted by unwary homeowners. I have heard from some others in different parts of the country that the deer numbers are down also. Some have said that the coyote population is up others have said coyote numbers are down.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes there are areas that have very high populations of deer. However they are in parks within the city limits. Maumee has hundreds of hundreds of deer that come up from the river bottoms and are a real problem. But no amount of bag limits is going to reduce those herds. Because you cannot hunt those deer.

Yes I agree with you about the yote/deer ratio. Yotes do play a part and where there is an oportunity they will use it. Up in Michigan where I trap. My buddy saw very few deer this year and lots of yotes.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

They make a thing that goes on the bumper that is suppose to scare dear away, ive seen them on alot of trucks and ask the owners if they work they all say they cant tell







if you havent hit a deer then it must be working thats how you can tell. But see if they sell them there OaC


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh yes they do have have em here....they are called deer nets. You drive around untill you spot a deer. You then speed up aiming for the deer. As you get close you push the capture button. A net alot like a muskie landing net scoops him up. It then throws it in the back with the trunk monkey who butchers it up. When you get home you unload it into the empty freezer.

Sort of like shoping, drive by shoping that is.

I have customers who have taxus yews that get stripped every year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a friend who used those little whistle things that you put on your bumper that are supposed to scare the deer off. No bueno por caca !! He put them on his new car after hitting a deer with the old car and totalling it, he hit that deer broadside. After putting them on the new car it only took him six weeks to hit another deer .... this time he only hit the rear of the deer, and it was trying to get out if the way.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Having bag limits of 9 deer a year is not sound game management, someone or group are the ones making those decisions, as many area's here the game become resident animals, less predators, no hunting pressure and lots of good food, until too many yotes,cats or wolves start coming in and pets start going missing then people start howling and want something done. The outlying areas the game take the brunt of these generous bag limits and the resident game don't have to leave cause your not allowed to shoot in town. When I worked for highways in our district we picked up on an average of 400 animals every year, 50% of those were killed by locals who drive by these game crossing area's everyday, I've talked to many of these idiots and everyone of them say the same thing, OH I Didn't They Would Cross There Today!!! Otherwords not paying attention. Put up more signs--- Who Looks at Them? You can have a sign every 50yds. and wouldn't make any difference. Have put up 1000's of deer delineator posts that have reflectors on both sides- when the headlights hit the reflector the light is suppose to freeze the deer in position, give it 15% on the scale for prevention, Rut season, they are crossing the road-- Period. Bottom Line- Pay attention out there and when traveling through high crossing areas slow down.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Oh yes they do have have em here....they are called deer nets. You drive around untill you spot a deer. You then speed up aiming for the deer. As you get close you push the capture button. A net alot like a muskie landing net scoops him up. It then throws it in the back with the trunk monkey who butchers it up. When you get home you unload it into the empty freezer.
> 
> Sort of like shoping, drive by shoping that is.
> 
> I have customers who have taxus yews that get stripped every year.


Oh I should have known Ole'OaC would have a funny story for that whistle im still grinning from it very good snse of humor


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Des Moines is a perfect example of a high deer population inside city limits. They recently opened an archery season for the parks inside the city limits. all hunters had to pass a competency and shooting test before they were given a permit to hunt. nothing like taking a walk in a park and walking out with a freezer full of meat!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

They tried to pass a deer hunt here with the use of bows...it was turned down. The public thought it was mean to kill the deer by use of bow and arrow. So...the system hired sharp shooters. Liberals


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> So...the system hired sharp shooters. Liberals


Sharp Shooters = The politician's hunting buddies.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ha yes Ebbs !!!

Hey guys I have a great place to go shoot some huge bucks ! We can hunt out of golf carts with heaters and do no have to gut them....and now the best part.....you get paid to do it !


----------

